# New Jock on the Block!



## Mopardude (Jan 4, 2007)

Hello fellow Woodworkers,

I am a new member from Wisconsin. Found your site from watching that crazy WoodWhisperer guy! I have worked in a small, fairly high end cabinet shop for the last 10 years. I would say I am fairly Pro when it comes to cabinet design and building but my overall all knowledge of working with real wood is pretty weak. Being a small shop we farm wood doors and drawers out to companies that can do it faster and cheaper. I am looking to expand my knowledge of wooding and this looks like a decent place to start from what I have seen so far.

Tim


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard Tim! We can use a few more pros around here. You have to be careful or these guys will have you sanding every thing with 1000 Grit and using wood that they sell by the pound!


----------



## Don (Dec 18, 2006)

Or up to 2400 grit and sell by the metric ton (tonne). Just joking, Tim.

I look forward to your professional input along with the other LumberJock-pros.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

It's getting pretty Gritty around here.
Nice to have you with us. Your neighbor from Minnesota.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

Put on your safety glasses, fasten your seatbelt, and buy a t-shirt (just kidding) Welcome to Lumberjocks. And don't listen to these guys, I don't sand past 220 (which probably explains why there stuff always looks better.) But then I'm getting better. Last week I bought some 320, 400 and 600 grit (just so i could sharpen my chisels)


----------



## oscorner (Aug 7, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Mopardude (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

It is required that you send cheese to everyone on Lumberjocks

Welcome A-board. Thats a flat lumber joke, Guys.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

a joke, yes… But not about the cheese.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome Tim, don't let these guys fool you, they are actually very nice people.Lumberjockmike2


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

Hi and welcome Tim 
There are a lot of great woodworking artist here.
Welcome to the club.
john


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome aboard Tim. This place is a great way of learning more about our chosen craft.


----------

